

PencilCase: An iPhone and iPad app maker and private publishing platform - metatation
http://robotsandpencils.com/pencilcase/

======
codezy
I could see this being like Scratch where it enables younger kids to make apps
and explore that without knowing how to program fully. Very Cool!

